# Who went to the Port Macquarie Expo



## ronhalling (Mar 21, 2016)

As the title says, who went and what did you buy. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## alichamp (Mar 21, 2016)

What about you Ron? Your signature gives you away


----------



## pythoninfinite (Mar 21, 2016)

I went. Wife would shoot me if I came home with anything alive...

Jamie


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 22, 2016)

alichamp said:


> What about you Ron? Your signature gives you away




Unfortunately i am in Brisbane for the Funeral of my Father in Law, otherwise i would have been there with bells on, i would have no other good reason for not going as my Brother is the President of the Port Macquarie Herp Group who put the expo on, I think there would be some rather cross words from him if i did not go without a very good reason. I was hoping to get a good look at some of the Ants that Peter Birch was bringing......oh well there is always next year. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------

